# How to find a second shooter job?



## Epiphany (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey all!  I am a hobby photographer that like many, would  like to start a photography business at some point.  I have mostly just done my own family portraits and my cousins wedding.  I am passionate about photography and eager to learn all that I can!  I think being a second shooter would be a great step in getting more experience. 

 Finding a second shooter job seems to be word of mouth.  I came across a website called "SecondShooter.com".  Has anyone heard of it or used it?  Any other suggestions on how to find a second shooter job?  Would reaching out to some local photographers to acceptable?  Basically seeing if they or other photographers they know may be looking for a second shooter.  Thanks for any input!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 16, 2016)

Apply for it like any other job.  Put together a resume & portfolio, and start wearing down the shoe-leather.  Knock on doors (don't e-mail), talk to people...  Don't expect to get offered much, if anything in terms of pay unless you're a lot better than the average bear.


----------

